# International adoption.



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

I posted an introduction about a week ago and since then have got square eyes from all the research I have been doing!

We have decided to go the international adoption route for many reasons, we want a baby and we want an idea of how long we will wait, I also love the idea of giving a home to a child who would otherwise spend its days in an orphanage.

There are lots of options for international adoption I contacted our local social work and a great UK based support and advice line for international adoption who gave me so much info.  You can adopt from many countries the top 3 being Guatemala, China and Russia.

I found out the process differs slightly from country to country but basically we have our homestudy from the local social work which is then after being approved at panel forwarded to the british goverment for approval then past on to the adoption agency of your choice.  You have to use an agency and there are none in the UK but many in the USA that will work with UK couples I then contacted a few of those and they told me all about the process, wait times and costs. The time for your uk homestudy varies from council to council but about 12 months is average.

The agency once it gets your homestudy then prepares whats called your dossier this is basically just putting together your file for the country of your choice this takes about 3 months.  Once your dosssier is ready it is sent and you wait for your referal for a child. These times vary from country to country but are on average 0-3 months for a boy from Guatemala 3-6 months for a girl and 6-9 months for a baby from Russia.  The ages of children vary to from newborn to 9 months for Guatemala and 9 months to 15 months for Russia.  Once you get a referal you wait for paperwork to be done then go get your child the wait for Guatemala is 4 months but longer for Russia as you have to go visit Russia to apply for your child. The costs also vary from country to country with £13,000 for Guatemala and £17-19 thousand for Russia.

We have decided to adopt from Guatemala the babies are younger and are put into foster care at birth so have no attachment issues. Also you do not need to go there the baby can be brought here though it is quicker to go yourself which we will do.

Gosh this post could go on and on I found out so much info if folk want to know phone numbers, agency adresses or web sites please IM or e mail me.

I am so excited to know either way I will be a mum.  We will fisnish off the treatment we are allowed on NHS I will need that time to save for adoption anyway but I am going to adopt internationally to expand my family even if treatment works.

Ruthx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to say WOW you've done your homework & to wish you lots of luck with your new adventure.  Please keep us posted as to how you are getting on as I'm sure many people will be interestd to hear your story. 

You must be really excited about what lies ahead............good luck


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Super is right, you've really done your homework.  Best of luck, keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy ruth, I found your post very interesting and useful, thanks! I am not going down the adoption route yet, but I know that I could be soon. I am going back to my country (argentina) in a while and I think that I would find out about the procedures once I am there. But I know that there are no international agencies working there, could you please let me know which american agencies have you found out about?
many thanks  
aless


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Ruth,

Very interesting reading your post, we thought briefly about overseas adoption but as we are happy to take older children decided not to go that way. Just wanted to wish you luck with your treatment, let us know how things go.

Morgana x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks for the info Ruth, just what I needed!

I have sent you a PM  

T x


----------

